# red veins and yellow leaves



## ganjawarrior (Sep 7, 2014)

My plants have got red stems and yellowing leaves i was told two weeks ago I was feeding them too much and the veins was from the build up of nutrients in the plant so I cut the feeddown to under half but now they have got worse with the stems goin completley red and the once lovely green leaves starting to turn yellow and the odd one has got brown spots on them. Are they lacking something?  They are 5 weeks in veg and I want to turn them but im not while they are like this. They are in canna coco medium and have only been feeding on canna A and B nutrients. The water has been ph 6.0. I will try and get some pics on later gaving trouble with my fone. Please help thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2014)

Whoever told you that is incorrect.  Too many nutrients is denoted by burned and crispy leaf tips.  You are describing deficiencies and unfortunately, it has most likely been made worse by cutting back on the nutes.  Get your nutes back where they should be and pick up some Cal-Mag.  I am not familiar with Canna nutes and I don't grow with coco, but I do know that coco usually needs additional cal-mag in addition to what the nutes provide.  I also have concern about your pH.  Soils grows should be kept in the 6.5 yo 6.8 range.  Hydro should be in the 5.5 to 5.8 range.

We do have a great grower who grows in coco all the time.  I am sure that he will pop in and give you some more advise.


----------



## ganjawarrior (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks will do that straight away. Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 7, 2014)

I know most coco needs to be flushed to 0ppm and then charged with calmag for 12 hours I believe...  I agree the ph is prob alil high...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2014)

I agree with THG's diagnosis on that. If you are growing in coco that is a hydro setup with a reservoir of water then you would want to run pH around 5.8 but if you are doing the coco as a soilless setup, it seems to do better around 6.0-6.3, but If you are in several gallons of coco then you will definitely need to get either some calmag additive right away or you can mix in some dolomite lime. I have been experimenting with the Espoma's Dolomite lime in the soilless mix and then mixing my nutrients to around 6.0, and they seem to be doing quite well.

I would recommend going back to full nutes at a pH off about 6.3 as the coco will pull it down some, and get some calmag solution as that will be faster than using the lime. I would I would start with 10ml of calmag solution to a gallon of water/nutrient solution for the first 2 waterings as soon as you get it. Then every time you feed after that, add 6ml of calmag per gallon until you get to about your 6th week of flowering, then you can stop giving the calmag solution additive for the rest of the flowering and it should be ffine.

If you continue growing in soilless then the next round, you can mix in some dolomite lime with your medium and allow it time to break down and work in before setting the plants in it, and it will last the whole grow.


----------



## ganjawarrior (Sep 8, 2014)

Should I hold fire on turning them to flower or will it be alrite to turn them now? And will the red veins go and leaves come back green once the plants start getting the nutes back? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Sep 8, 2014)

Nitrogen


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Sep 8, 2014)

Nvm disreguard that


----------

